# Fighting with the Toy



## Jojo_Circus (May 20, 2011)

This is a picture of valentine my oldest baby fighting with the bell on one of his toys, he broke the bell on his last toy to i had to buy him a new one and now he is at it again


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Valentine 1 Bells 0! LOL so cute.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ha ha aww so cute


----------



## jscottpaschall (Apr 18, 2011)

My Jasper does the same thing!


----------



## SallyLovesMojo (Jun 22, 2011)

I have two toys in mojo's cage that has bells & he fights with both of them. He also expects them to rub his neck (he will bend down and put his neck down by the bottom of the bell..and just wait lol) & when they don't he gets rough.


----------



## jscottpaschall (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes! That is exactly what Jasper does.


----------

